# Weird rattle noise during acceleration



## Zombiestatus (Nov 19, 2008)

08 2.5i 

I have this annoying metal rattle noise coming from driverside engine bay. it sounds like shaking a can of nuts and bolts 

all i have done is carbonio intake and exhaust. airbags and skidplate could also contribute 

the noise only sounds during acceleration and only when im in gear. 

the noise does not rattle when i hit a bump or turn my wheel. 

any people have a similar issue?


----------



## wed_wabbit (Jul 15, 2008)

I had the rattle and clunk a little after I put my BSH CAI on. I changed the Tranny mount, the Sub-frame bolts, and looked everywhere. I was servicing my intake when i noticed a "clink" sound when i moved the filter. I looked further up the intake and found the bolt that connects the intake to the frame was VERY loose. I tightened it up and added some blue loc-tite to the screw...we will see if it holds. In your case, I would check the tranny mount to see if you have too much play in it. Move it back and fourth to see if you have a metal on metal sound. It will make a noise if you push too hard, but you will know if it is too much. Not saying this will work for you, but it may help to just rule out some components. Cheers!


----------



## Zombiestatus (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks ill look into the tranny mount and mess around with my intake


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Check your exhaust hangers while you are under there to make sure nothing broke and you have movement and rattle from the exhaust....I got that when I installed my test pipe


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

*Rattle Noise*

My 08 has a similar issue, while in for a oil change today I had the techs look at it, they found the issue to be in the header or down pipe (all stock right now) and are replacing it under warranty. Hope it helps.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I get this same rattle inside the car usually when I'm in gear at low rpm. usually between 2-3k I get this raspy rattling noise and it goes away as soon as I get around 3k in any gear. I'm gonna change my gear oil this weekend and I'll let you know if it does anything to eliminate this sound. But honestly, I'm kinda used to it and it's very minor.


----------



## Zombiestatus (Nov 19, 2008)

yea its really low and im getting used to it but idk, im crazy and it sometimes gets to me:screwy:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

knocking under load?

this might be your engine mount that was improperly torqued from the factory. in warm weather mine does not do this, but below 50 degrees or so it does it on start up. the bushing expands as it warms up (aftermarket) and tensions the engine mount.

according to the tsb though, knocking under load is due to improper torque specs on the engine mount from the factory. both bolts need to be torqued to something like 35 or 37ft/lbs (don't quote me on that). try finding the TSB and see what you can accomplish there first.

also, it could be subframe bolts. the bolts loosen over time and cause a creaking/knocking noise. however this would not be under load only. if it is under engine load only i would start at the lower dogbone engine mount first.

if the rattle is coming from the gear box itself, you're ****ed. its probably the differential.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I get this same rattle inside the car usually when I'm in gear at low rpm. usually between 2-3k I get this raspy rattling noise and it goes away as soon as I get around 3k in any gear. I'm gonna change my gear oil this weekend and I'll let you know if it does anything to eliminate this sound. But honestly, I'm kinda used to it and it's very minor.


this sounds like an improperly torqued engine mount per the TSB description.


----------

